# Dumb Question?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I just bought a "nice" rod from a buddy who replaced it. I've played with an older "average" rod just a little. (I'm a crappy Fly fisherman, but am willing to learn)

The old rod was 3 pieces, the new rod is four pieces. I'd think that more pieces means less quality? No?

Shouldn't a 9' single piece rod be better than a 2, 3, or 4, piece rod?


Another question. Are "bamboo rods" that much better than new technology? I'd think not, except reading the high end rod builders websites.

I've just been looking around at prices after I bought this higher end rod second hand.

Confusing for a beginner.

Jim


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

All I know is years ago, my Dad bought a very expensive fly rod. He used it one time then promptly shut the trucks tailgate on it. :blink: I saw my Dad cry that day.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> All I know is years ago, my Dad bought a very expensive fly rod. He used it one time then promptly shut the trucks tailgate on it. :blink: I saw my Dad cry that day.


Very sad... but why do I see Bill Dance bloopers?

But a 9' rod certainly takes special care.

Jim


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

many are multi piece to make them more "packable"


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have not looked at bamboo in years, but I do know making and maintaining a good bamboo rod takes more work, which translates to higher price for same action. The reason mulit piece rods are considered less flexible is that where the pieces connect do not bend. 3 or 4 piece rods are normally used for travel and can be very expensive for a good one. for the same action on a 2 or 1 piece, the cost would be lower. You used to have to split bamboo rods every 3- 4 years and reglue to take the bend out.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I can understand the confusion. there is a lot of info available on the net so use it and learn. This stuff is not rocket science so don't let the mystics try to snow you. One does not need to spend big bucks to get in on the fun. When you target large fast and powerful fish you will need to spend the big bucks to get reliable gear. 

1 piece rods are way over rated in my opinion. I have had a few in my day. They are difficult to transport and store and very suseptable to breakage. 2 piece short rods are ok but give me a 3 or 4 piece today. Todays technology in the ferrules is much better than the old days of metal. Even the metal ones are not all that bad. I currently buy no 9' rods that are not 4 piece rods. The longer the rod the more likely it is to get broken when transporting. 

I have never owned a boo rod. Good ones have always been expensive and they do require a lot of care. They can also take a set if you overpower one while fighting a strong fish. They are also quite heavy compared to modern rods. They were 3 to 500dollars 45 years ago. Top quality ones usually cost over $2000 today. Most working folks aren't willing to spend that on a fly rod. At least I am not.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

It would be rare to find a one piece 9ft rod. There are really nice 4 piece rods out there and there are some that are just so-so. I have fly rods of varying quality (some are cheapos I have accumulated over the years to use as loaners). You can tell the difference on the water.


----------

